
Hackers access over 100m patient records - cm2187
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/f3cbda3e-a027-11e5-8613-08e211ea5317.html
======
trebor
Paywall detected. Alternative source?

~~~
cm2187
You can probably access it through google:
[https://www.google.co.uk/search?aq=f&hl=en&gl=uk&tbm=nws&btn...](https://www.google.co.uk/search?aq=f&hl=en&gl=uk&tbm=nws&btnmeta_news_search=1&q=Hackers+100m+medical+records&oq=Hackers+100m+medical+records&gs_l=news-
cc.3..43j43i53.4301.15111.0.15792.28.9.0.19.0.0.48.218.9.9.0...0.0...1ac.1.N-9o7h-W1j4&gws_rd=ssl)

It's not a new breach, rather a summary of all the medical record breaches for
2015. The FT title is a bit misleading.

